# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Upload Question?  Sizes.

## jazzon

I can t seem to fin a link to TOS, and the FAQ doesn't say.  What are the allowed upload file types and size limits?  I also cant seem to fins this in the forums using a search term of "upload size" or "file size limit".

----------


## Gamerprinter

Quick answer: 4.5 MB file, no more than 4500 pixels wide.

There is some exact number and file size limit, but the above is fairly accurate. File formats are generally JPG, GIF, PNG. You can also post PDF as a linked file. You can't post CC3 files, and other specific map formats, however.

I'm not a CL, so perhaps a CL could answer this better.

----------


## jazzon

I assume archive types are allowed?  I've gotten zips from the site, but don't know if they required special dispensation or are generally allowed.

----------

